# Jean-Paul the cat looking for a new home



## rachelf (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi,

Some friends are looking for a new home for their cat. 

Jean-Paul is a 12 year old black-and-white cat who has been with his current family for 11 years. 
He has no known health problems. 

If anyone knows of cat loving people looking for a new cat, please get in touch!


Thanks,
Rachel


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 14, 2014)

rachelferriman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Some friends are looking for a new home for their cat.
> 
> ...



Jean-Paul is a real beauty.


----------



## rachelf (Mar 14, 2014)

he's a cutie!
it's a bit sad that he's looking for a new home quite late in life.... no fault of his own I should say, just a change in circumstances for his owners.


----------



## Manter (Mar 21, 2014)

Did you find him a new home?


----------



## rachelf (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi Manter

No, not yet. 
I already have a cat, but if we can't find him a new home then I'll have him, see how he and my cat get on.
He won't be homeless!

I think people often don't want to take on an older cat.

Are you interested in having him?

Rachel


----------



## Manter (Mar 23, 2014)

rachelferriman said:


> Hi Manter
> 
> No, not yet.
> I already have a cat, but if we can't find him a new home then I'll have him, see how he and my cat get on.
> ...


Can't I'm afraid.... I have a house cat already.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 24, 2014)

Ah he looks lovely, but I already have a well established 10 year old feisty best who doesn't tolerate fools gladly. Especially other cats.


----------



## rachelf (Mar 27, 2014)

thanks sim667 - your cat sounds brill.

thanks Manter.

Jean-Paul is going to come and see how he gets on with us now - hopefully he and Helen get on ;0)


----------



## Manter (Mar 27, 2014)

Fingers crossed....


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 27, 2014)

Sorry I can't help with the cat but just wanted to say you have already exactly the same name as my sister (which is only two letters off my name)


----------



## Belushi (Mar 27, 2014)

Don't want a cat but Jean-Paul is a great name for a feline.

If it was Jean-Luc I'd probably be unable to resist


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 28, 2014)

aww

hope he finds a good home soon (and no, i can't - wouldn't really work here, and looking to move in the medium term)

is he a feline philosopher?  black & white cats with french names tend to be


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 28, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> aww
> 
> hope he finds a good home soon (and no, i can't - wouldn't really work here, and looking to move in the medium term)
> 
> is he a feline philosopher?  black & white cats with french names tend to be


He looks a bit like Lenin, so social theorist?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 28, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> He looks a bit like Lenin, so social theorist?


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 28, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> <catunist>


There's probably a catswotlooklikelenin.com or similar, somewhere. He had a very cat-like face


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 28, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> There's probably a catswotlooklikelenin.com or similar, somewhere. He had a very cat-like face



I have found a 'communists with cats' web page

includes this one of comrade lenin and comrade kitteh






BTW (and going back to the original thread) - 12 is not necessarily all that 'late in life' for a well cared for domestic cat.  somewhere around 10 is about retirement age, but cats living into their late teens / twenties is getting more common.  my neighbours here have had cats reach 19 and 25 in recent years


----------



## sim667 (Mar 28, 2014)

rachelferriman said:


> thanks sim667 - your cat sounds brill.


 
You have no idea 

This is what its like just trying to get into my kitchen.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 6, 2014)

Has Jean-Paul found a home?


----------



## maomao (Apr 6, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Sorry I can't help with the cat but just wanted to say you have already exactly the same name as my sister (which is only two letters off my name)


Rafael?


----------



## rachelf (Apr 7, 2014)

I've been reading up on introducing cats to each other in a new home....
Love to hear if anyone has advice on this though!


----------



## rachelf (Apr 7, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Has Jean-Paul found a home?


 I'm going to try Jean-Paul living with me - see how he gets on with my cat. He's having a vet check up first, so probably with me end of this week.



Puddy_Tat said:


> is he a feline philosopher?  black & white cats with french names tend to be


 I should change his name to Jean-Paul Sartre ;0) Love Henri.... "The Tedium".



Puddy_Tat said:


> I have found a 'communists with cats' web page


I love this! hilarious. Yes - agree on older cats..... friend of friend had one of 23! (though was a bit decrepit by the end)
My cat is 4, so hoping the age gap works in their favour when establishing a relationship between them.



Fez909 said:


> Sorry I can't help with the cat but just wanted to say you have already exactly the same name as my sister (which is only two letters off my name)


  Alright, I'm intrigued. If we've got the same surname we're probably related!


----------



## rachelf (Apr 7, 2014)

sim667 said:


> You have no idea
> 
> This is what its like just trying to get into my kitchen.



ooh that's funny. My cat tries it on - she wants butler service with the back door if we're home.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 7, 2014)

rachelferriman said:


> I'm going to try Jean-Paul living with me - see how he gets on with my cat. He's having a vet check up first, so probably with me end of this week.
> 
> I should change his name to Jean-Paul Sartre ;0) Love Henri.... "The Tedium".
> 
> ...


It's not _quite _the same name.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 7, 2014)

rachelferriman said:


> I'm going to try Jean-Paul living with me - see how he gets on with my cat. He's having a vet check up first, so probably with me end of this week.



hope all goes well


----------



## rachelf (Apr 7, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


>



Thanks! love that cat emoticon. especially as my cat's black!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 7, 2014)

good luck with your cats - take it slow and give them time apart in separate rooms and they'll be ok


----------

